# team in eastern ma



## aric johnson (Dec 15, 2009)

I am lookin for a sar team in eastern ma. I know there are some in central and western ma, but that's a drive as I live near the cape. I would like to get into a sar team and train a usar dog. I am a fire fighter and confined space rescue tech and emt. Idont have a dog at the moment, but if I had a team to train with I'd get a dog. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Aric:
I'm a member of MATF-1's FEMA USAR team. Our base of operations is located in Beverly, MA, but we have members from all over the state (and other nearby states too). Many of our members are fire fighters as well.

Here is our team website:
http://www.matf.org/index.html

If you're interested, I can PM you the contact info for our canine coordinator.


----------



## aric johnson (Dec 15, 2009)

Konnie Hein said:


> Aric:
> I'm a member of MATF-1's FEMA USAR team. Our base of operations is located in Beverly, MA, but we have members from all over the state (and other nearby states too). Many of our members are fire fighters as well.
> 
> Here is our team website:
> ...


That would be awesome. I'm on my phone right now so I have no idea how to pm you from here, but I'd love the info. Thanks!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Aric:
I sent you a PM with the contact info.


----------

